# Semi-DSLR



## frostbite (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi guys. So my family had bought a point and shoot "Canon a3300" about 3 years back which has been my friend while venturing into the photography world. But I've long surpassed its potential and lack the money to upgrade to a DSLR.

So I am planning on getting a semi-DSLR. Would that be any good? If yes, then any recommendations? Please note that I'm a photography enthusiast and would for obvious reasons want as much manual options as possible.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2013)

Please specify the budget...there are lots of superzooms available from 15k to 25k


----------



## frostbite (Oct 16, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Please specify the budget...there are lots of superzooms available from 15k to 25k



Budget isn't much, about 15k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2013)

^^ Put 5k more and get DSLR. 1100D available at 20k in ebay. Even D3100 comes at same price range. If you want semiDSLR only, wait for experts to comment on this.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2013)

If you can extend till 18k then Panasonic FZ60 is the best choice...

If you want pocketable then TZ30 and canon SX260 are good


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2013)

If you really are crazy about photography, you can go for used DSLR or spend/save little more to get 1100D.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2013)

you can go for dslr only if you are ready to invest more in photography ...a superzoom will give you capability of zoom lens, macro lens, various night modes, HD videos, HDR and what not
In DSLR world you have to buy macro lens, buy zoom lens, HD video are crap ...think of the expenditure then decide


----------



## frostbite (Oct 16, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> you can go for dslr only if you are ready to invest more in photography ...a superzoom will give you capability of zoom lens, macro lens, various night modes, HD videos, HDR and what not
> In DSLR world you have to buy macro lens, buy zoom lens, HD video are crap ...think of the expenditure then decide



What'd be my capabilities with a Stock Lens? For a DSLR?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2013)

with stock lens thats 18-55 you can take portraits, landscapes, group shots in get togathers and festivals ....its basically more of a wideangle lens ...


----------



## dabster (Dec 7, 2013)

frostbite said:


> What'd be my capabilities with a Stock Lens? For a DSLR?



I would suggest to go for used DSLR or 1100D or ask if anybody you know in US to pick used DSLR from there. The difference between /lower end/ superzoom P/S and DSLR is huge in terms of control on results between these 2 category cameras.
Also 18-55 IS - That's a pretty capable lens - don't be misled by its a price.


----------

